# Crisps (I know)



## Hre2stay (Jul 22, 2020)

I've recently come across some crisps called popchips!

They are popped not fried and don't seem to spike my blood sugar anywhere near as much as fried ones. 

Anyone else have same experience or have any other crisps that don't cause massive spikes? 

I have to be careful with the amount I have though but I was just worried I was eating far too many pork scratchings to be healthy.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 22, 2020)

Unfortunately what works for one person does not necessarily work someone else.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 22, 2020)

You might be missing the full effect, I'm afraid. Non fatty carbs tend to be digested very fast so unless you have a continuous monitoring system the spike might have happened before you test.


----------



## ianf0ster (Jul 22, 2020)

Is it even possible to eat too many pork scratchings?


----------



## Ditto (Jul 22, 2020)

Don't talk about crisps. All my life I never bothered about crisps, didn't even look the side they were on, now I'm hankering after them big time. I've gone bonkers.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 22, 2020)

I agree with @Drummer, the fat in the normal crisps will have been delaying the spike meaning that when you test at the 2 hour point you may be hitting the peak of the spike whereas the dry popped ones could well be spiking your blood just the same but much quicker... Try testing at 1 hour and see what your reading is.

@ianf0ster I'm still working on how many pork scratchings is too many. I went to B&M for my fortnightly stock up yesterday and I am struggling to resist going back to my stash for more!.... it has to last me another 13 days but not looking good! I dread to think what the checkout girl thinks when I buy a whole basket of them and nothing else.


----------



## HenryBennett (Jul 23, 2020)

I’ve bought a couple of multipacks of pork scratchings and gone through them rather too quickly, so I now walk past them.

Crisps? I’ve not licked or nibbled a single one since my hospital stay.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 23, 2020)

The idea that carbs are somehow benign and fat the worst thing to eat has probably done a lot of damage to many people. Even as evidence increases to show the contrary case, the myth continues to hold credence.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 23, 2020)

ianf0ster said:


> Is it even possible to eat too many pork scratchings?


I stopped eating them after one particularly solid scratching chipped a piece of my tooth off, which meant a trip to the dentist! I don't think I've had any since....


----------



## grovesy (Jul 23, 2020)

Pine Marten said:


> I stopped eating them after one particularly solid scratching chipped a piece of my tooth off, which meant a trip to the dentist! I don't think I've had any since....


I too had a very expensive trip to the dentist after one, I had to have a crown refitted. Not had any since.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 23, 2020)

Never had issue with crisps causing spike, down to fat likely. Much prefer them anytime over pork scratching, ghastly things, yuk.


----------



## Hre2stay (Jul 23, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> I agree with @Drummer, the fat in the normal crisps will have been delaying the spike meaning that when you test at the 2 hour point you may be hitting the peak of the spike whereas the dry popped ones could well be spiking your blood just the same but much quicker... Try testing at 1 hour and see what your reading is.
> 
> @ianf0ster I'm still working on how many pork scratchings is too many. I went to B&M for my fortnightly stock up yesterday and I am struggling to resist going back to my stash for more!.... it has to last me another 13 days but not looking good! I dread to think what the checkout girl thinks when I buy a whole basket of them and nothing else.



Me too I keep thinking to myself surely all this fat can't be doing me any good as I have high cholesterol as well but I'm eating roughly about 1200 to 1600 calories a day which isnt a great deal?


----------



## bakebeans (Jul 25, 2020)

I found some weight watchers cheese and onion and ready salted in the pound shop last week, I think they are around 10g of carbs per bag so bought some for when I get a craving, haven’t had any yet but will update when I do


----------



## Hre2stay (Jul 26, 2020)

bakebeans said:


> I found some weight watchers cheese and onion and ready salted in the pound shop last week, I think they are around 10g of carbs per bag so bought some for when I get a craving, haven’t had any yet but will update when I do



Let me know how you get on life without crisps is really hard for me. 

I'm struggling with a lot of food things to be honest I'm meant to go out for a restaurant meal on Tuesday and have no idea what to order.


----------



## HenryBennett (Jul 26, 2020)

Hre2stay said:


> I'm meant to go out for a restaurant meal on Tuesday and have no idea what to order.


Steak and salad or a burger and salad (and only eat half the bun) works for me.


----------



## bakebeans (Jul 26, 2020)

Hre2stay said:


> Let me know how you get on life without crisps is really hard for me.
> 
> I'm struggling with a lot of food things to be honest I'm meant to go out for a restaurant meal on Tuesday and have no idea what to order.


 
my 9 year old tried them today and loved them, theres so few in a pack that I can’t see them being an issue as a once in a while treat.
Eating out can be daunting, I missed so many meals out with friends last year, now we tend to go for Carverys or buffet meals at least then it’s easier to choose meat and veg or salad. When I last spoke to my diabetes nurse she said if your eating out use it was a treat so if your ordering burger a chips ask to switch the chips for extra salad but eat the bun then it will be easier to be stricter with yourself back at home.


----------



## Hre2stay (Jul 26, 2020)

Thanks very much for the replies. I think I'll get a steak I think what stopped me mentally was I was told pretty much that red meat equals bad white meat equals good. Brown is good for other non meat things and white is bad but that to me leaves a very restricted diet. I eat chicken or turkey almost every day. 

I think ill go with a burger without chips or maybe a steak. I was thinking possibly pizza too but it would come as a full pizza and I can't help but think of all the cheese on it. (I've made my own wholemeal pizza but was fine with that as I knew exactly what I was eating) 

It makes me wonder why more restaurants aren't diabetic friendly as Diabetes type 2 is seriously on the rise. 

Would adding wholemeal options be that hard? 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jul 26, 2020)

I'd definitely avoid the pizza - but it would be the base that's the problem, not the cheese!  Cheese is D-friendly.  Even a wholemeal base would not be friendly, most of us find wholemeal is very nearly as bad as white, so keep wholemeal portions of bread, rice, pasta to very small portions if you cannot cut them out completely.

I would not think of brown as good, just slightly less bad than white!  I wouldn't avoid red meat, or cheese.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 26, 2020)

I think this is where it can help to develop your ‘carb radar’ and guesstimation skills. A full size restaurant pizza is likely to be 20-30g per slice, so quite possibly 160-300g of carbs. Whereas a steak and salad, even if you nicked half a dozen chips from a friend is going to only be a fraction of that.

And yes, if it’s BG disruption you are trying to avoid, then it’s the carbohydrate you should focus on, rather than the fat content.


----------



## Hre2stay (Jul 26, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I think this is where it can help to develop your ‘carb radar’ and guesstimation skills. A full size restaurant pizza is likely to be 20-30g per slice, so quite possibly 160-300g of carbs. Whereas a steak and salad, even if you nicked half a dozen chips from a friend is going to only be a fraction of that.
> 
> And yes, if it’s BG disruption you are trying to avoid, then it’s the carbohydrate you should focus on, rather than the fat content.



Thanks yes it's the spikes I'm trying to avoid I find myself getting quite anxious if my blood sugar is up and if its too low too so if I have steak that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## bakebeans (Jul 29, 2020)

I tried the weight watchers ready salted crisps today 9.9g of carbs per packet. Bg was 4.2 before I had them and 4.7 2 hours after


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 13, 2020)

I love pop chips all the flavours.

Aldi do their own version too and Lidl both which are very nice.


----------



## Browser (Sep 7, 2020)

Hre2stay said:


> Thanks very much for the replies. I think I'll get a steak I think what stopped me mentally was I was told pretty much that red meat equals bad white meat equals good. Brown is good for other non meat things and white is bad but that to me leaves a very restricted diet. I eat chicken or turkey almost every day.
> 
> I think ill go with a burger without chips or maybe a steak. I was thinking possibly pizza too but it would come as a full pizza and I can't help but think of all the cheese on it. (I've made my own wholemeal pizza but was fine with that as I knew exactly what I was eating)
> 
> ...



When I’m in an Indian or Italian restaurant I always, forlornly, ask if they serve wholewheat rice or pasta. I’ve never had a positive response. In fact the request is often met with a quizzical shake of the head as if it’s a daft question.


----------



## travellor (Sep 7, 2020)

Browser said:


> When I’m in an Indian or Italian restaurant I always, forlornly, ask if they serve wholewheat rice or pasta. I’ve never had a positive response. In fact the request is often met with a quizzical shake of the head as if it’s a daft question.



Basmati rice tends to have a much better response for BG


----------



## travellor (Sep 7, 2020)

Hre2stay said:


> I've recently come across some crisps called popchips!
> 
> They are popped not fried and don't seem to spike my blood sugar anywhere near as much as fried ones.
> 
> ...


I'll be trying them.
I don't need the calories from fat, so they sound ideal.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 7, 2020)

I no longer regular eat rice, as even a small amount, raises my BS.


----------



## travellor (Sep 7, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I no longer regular eat rice, as even a small amount, raises my BS.



We all have different responses.


----------



## chaoticcar (Sep 8, 2020)

travellor said:


> We all have different responses.


Yep definitely ! Rice sends my bloods into the stratosphere and I daren't allow Pringles into the house ( not because of a spike eating a few ) I would eat the whole box at one sitting 
 Carol


----------



## Sally W (Sep 8, 2020)

You may like it try sona massori rice. If I freeze in portions I never get spikes with it and tried several times. It’s a small grain so little room for starch.


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 14, 2020)

Husband is joining me on lesss carbs, he had always been a mad crisp eater, like 5-6 packets a day 
Now he is on alternatives and I bought him some salami crisps from M&S they are 0.1g of carbs per pack and very very nice!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 20, 2020)

Er, thought he was trying to lose weight, isn't the fat level a tad high in salami crisps for sustained weight loss - or does the cooking thereof reduce it enough?


----------



## Deleted member 25429 (Sep 21, 2020)

travellor said:


> Basmati rice tends to have a much better response for BG


I find the same doesn’t spike me


----------



## grovesy (Sep 21, 2020)

PhoebeC said:


> Husband is joining me on lesss carbs, he had always been a mad crisp eater, like 5-6 packets a day
> Now he is on alternatives and I bought him some salami crisps from M&S they are 0.1g of carbs per pack and very very nice!


Are these crisps expensive?


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 22, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Are these crisps expensive?


Oh yes, £1.50 a packet! So not cheap, as it’s a crisp sized packed.
They also do which I like as a low carb snack, mini rice cakes in small packets, 6 bags for £2 which are so worth it. Either milk or dark colcolate ones. Think 11g carbs per packet


----------



## grovesy (Sep 22, 2020)

PhoebeC said:


> Oh yes, £1.50 a packet! So not cheap, as it’s a crisp sized packed.
> They also do which I like as a low carb snack, mini rice cakes in small packets, 6 bags for £2 which are so worth it. Either milk or dark colcolate ones. Think 11g carbs per packet


Thanks, no they are not cheap pity I am not doing town or retail parks at the moment. I don't fancy rice cakes. I fancied trying the crisps though, as I had a couple of afternoons where I got hungry and did not fancy olives or babybels. I can't have nuts as they aggravate my IBS, and last time I tried Pork scratching's resulted in an expensive dental bill.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 23, 2020)

Well other half went to Sainsbury's and asked him to see if they had anything, unfortunately what he found were only chirozo flavoured crisps. I sure they were expensive, but carb count is most probably more then vegetable crisps.


----------



## travellor (Sep 23, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I think this is where it can help to develop your ‘carb radar’ and guesstimation skills. A full size restaurant pizza is likely to be 20-30g per slice, so quite possibly 160-300g of carbs. Whereas a steak and salad, even if you nicked half a dozen chips from a friend is going to only be a fraction of that.
> 
> And yes, if it’s BG disruption you are trying to avoid, then it’s the carbohydrate you should focus on, rather than the fat content.












						A ferry protein in the pancreas protects it from the stress induced by a high-fat diet
					

Every time we eat, the glucose level in our body goes up. This spurs our pancreatic machinery into action and through intricate physiological mechanisms, appropriate amounts of insulin are produced, our blood glucose levels are controlled, and we remain healthy. But when a person indulges in...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				




New research suggests that may not be so.
I certainly didn't watch my carb intake, just my fat, and got my BG into a normal range.
It's an interesting development we may see more of.


----------

